# For classicfan1



## 37fleetwood (Jun 5, 2010)

I found this for you.
1979 Skyway catalog


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool! I didn't know they made masks or brake pads! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 10, 2010)

VERY cool!!Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bikephreak (Jun 11, 2010)

I remember many stories about putting these wheels into a freezer to "true" them...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 18, 2010)

I thought the freezer deal worked on the ACS Z rims --- that's what I remembered -- and my next thought was who has a freezer that big -- I think it was all BS


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 18, 2010)

you have to look through a set of binoculars backwards when you put them in.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 5, 2011)

Sweet stuff here for sure


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I believe the brakes shoes they made where for you to color match to the color of your tuff's  to prevent ugly stains  where shoes made contact.  I have white 24 Tuff's on my cruiser,but I never opted to use the skyway shoes instead I used the white Cool Stop shoes.  Just because I thought they worked better and lasted longer.


----------

